# Dillon Backstabber



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Has anyone here tried this call? Pretty expensive ($40) if you ask me, and I can't find much information from folks who have actually used one to know if it's worth the money.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

if you want it and can afford it. it's worth the money.why deny yourself?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No, I havent tried the call but I make one very similar to it. In fact I had made mine before Foxpro came out with theirs. If you search back in threads on here you might find the one where I was ranting about their call coming out just a couple of months after I posted mine on some forums. Alls well now. The guy that actually makes them assured me he hadnt seen mine. Mine is my dual sound. I only put 2 holes but more can be put if you like. Youngdon gave me the idea to turn one line one the single reed end and 2 lines on the double reed end. Here is a pic. You can click on my website below and then click on "call types" I think the dual sound pops up first. Price is $25 shipped


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Kiyote, because $40 is a lot of money for me to spend on a mass-produced hand call, especially if it ends up not being a particularly good one.
Prairiewolf, I did read some of those messages last night. I didn't realize, however, that you're still making them. You can expect a message from me one of these days regarding purchasing one from you. Maybe the wife will be informed about it as a potential Christmas gift.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good choice LeadHead !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lol. that's why I said,"if you can afford it." I , also think you're making the right choice


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Prairiewolf, the "Web Store" link on your web site is not working. "Page cannot be displayed"


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks I will check it out.

Sorry, I should have remembered, since i have quit all my commercial accounts I havent been posting calls for sale on the website. If you see something you like and want you can get a hold of me here or through my email. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------

